# ICD-10 Newsletter



## bkwrmz7 (Jan 20, 2010)

I was checking out the information about ICD-10 and saw a link for a ICD-10 newsletter, and now I can't find it, does anyone know how to get to it, I'd like to sign up. I did the search engine but was unsuccessful.
Thnx


----------



## cpccoder2008 (Mar 12, 2010)

http://www.ahima.org/icd10/

It's the very first statment at the top, the only thing is it says " ICD-ten" so you might have missed if,, it took me awhile but i knew i seen it too.


----------

